# RCD 310 I pod connectivity



## keithrichards (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a new EOS 2.0tdi which contains some of the 2009 upgrades, including the RCD310 radio/CD - it has all the right buttons for I pod conectivity but am told the software/kit to use the radio controls/display is not yet available.
Any ideas of when it will be?
Cheers
Keith
Leeds UK


----------

